# Game 8: Cavs @ Heat (11/12/09 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, November 12th, 2009 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cavs play tonight in Orlando so lets hope that a close and physical game throughout. Overtime would be great as well


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a good feeling that barring LeBron playing him for 48 minutes, Dwyane Wade is about to go off and be unstoppable.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

i wonder if our rotation is going to be affected with this match up.. how long will beasley come in at SF to start he 2nd qtr.. hopefully lebron will take a breather...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm quietly confident about this one. The main match-up for me is O'Neal on O'Neal. I haven't seen Shaq so far this year, but I think if JO could move him about a bit, it would open up for DWade and Beasley to drive to the hole. We'll see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HeatBall said:


> i wonder if our rotation is going to be affected with this match up.. how long will beasley come in at SF to start he 2nd qtr.. hopefully lebron will take a breather...


Hopefully they do cause UD on Lebron does not sound good at all.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If we are to have any chance of getting LeBron, I think we will have to show him how good Wade, Beasley and Mario are, hopefully they play well tonight.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

Wade2Bease said:


> Hopefully they do cause UD on Lebron does not sound good at all.


udonis wont guard lebron like he did against the wizard.. im hoping they throw the house.. richardson, cook (if active), diawara (if active), wright, jones, and any other body we can throw at this monster as opposed to throw UD at him.. even beasley can TRY but if he fails.. change it quick...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I predict a lot of screaming tonight by Heat nation if Haslem is on the floor in a close game in the 4th and they start immediately doubling Wade like they did last year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HeatBall said:


> udonis wont guard lebron like he did against the wizard.. im hoping they throw the house.. richardson, cook (if active), diawara (if active), wright, jones, and any other body we can throw at this monster as opposed to throw UD at him.. even beasley can TRY but if he fails.. change it quick...


UD has been guarding the SF's almost every time they go to the Mike/UD/Anthony lineup. So if we go to that lineup, it'll be UD guarding Lebron. After the last game, Jason Jackson asked Mike if he's ready to guard Lebron and Mike was really adamant that he would not be guarding him. He wasnt scared to but that he was very positive that he wouldnt be asked to guard him.

What I'm not looking forward top is the rebounding. Their 2nd unit of Varejao and Z vs Mike/UD and Joel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, rebounding will be a problem. Im not too worried about Shaq, just have to try and get him out of the post and run some pick and roll with JO.

Beasley SHOULD be able to kill Hickson and Vag-itch-ow (god I hate that guy). But we shall see.

Hopefully LeBron doesnt go for 50 and Q can slow him a bit. Time to get Cook going also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate Varejao but he's a very good defender(flopper). 

If its a close game in the 4th, you know we'll see him helping off his man and doubling Wade like poet brought up. And if so, it'll be interesting to see if we finally have an answer for it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shouldnt we then be kicking it to the wide open UD/Beas for the open J in the above scenario?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

No because last year they doubled him as soon as he crossed half court and always before he got within 30 feet of the basket. There was no time to set up a jumper to UD or set up in the post to JO. Beas might be able to help by flashing in the middle of the post or running an iso by himself, but he has to get court time to do so. This should be a decent test for Chalmers playmaking ability too, can he create some offense in this scenario?

edit: Arroyo might be useful too


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Per Ira: No Delonte West once again for the Cavs. 

Diawara, Quinn, Randolph are the inactives for Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Think we will be seeing a lot of Quinn, Diawara and Randolph on the inactive list :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not a great start.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I like our offense so far... JO looks freakin tiny next to Shaq.

We need to hit some shots and figure out fast how to slow down Shaq on defense.

Nice job JO making 2 of 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Slow start. 

Shaq's already got 6pts on 3-3.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dude... Shaq is playing like he has something to prove and we're on our heels defensively. No bueno.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like the Wizards game. Hopefully we have the same results


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Nasty block by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice charge drawn by JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2JO


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Awesome drive and dish to JO by Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo draws another charge


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley hasn't done anything yet


Edit- Looks like I called that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike hits his 1st J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn Q-Rich. That took some balls :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Q just earned major props standing in front of Shaq


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If UD is gonna be guarding Lebron then i'd hope he'd play off of him a little more or else Lebron will just drive by him every time.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

TNT has Beasley listed at 6'10. I wish


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> If UD is gonna be guarding Lebron then i'd hope he'd play off of him a little more or else Lebron will just drive by him every time.


I think that's the plan. JO was ready to stand in there and take a charge once Lebron got by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh My Godddd


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy **** :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Holy ****, Wade.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anderson Varejao is my fellow countryman but even that can't stop me from hating his guts. Thank you Wade for MURDERING him.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MJ loved that one


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

How about JO blocking everyone!

Heat have the intensity!

Badass!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anderson got his feelings hurt


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I finally was able to gather myself to post HOLY ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO is playing well so far.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jermaine O'Neal looks like an all-star right now. He's getting every rebound and blocking everything.

The Cavs need Shaq on the court... The Heat are taking it to them across the board. Shaq may shove back.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Anderson got his feelings hurt


Why would they call a technical on Wade? Anderson always gets the calls when he plays against us and I'm sick of it. There's no doubt in my mind that if he steps in to take a charge against Wade it's going against us.


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

are there any streams for the game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell for 3333


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I play basketball with a kid just like Varejao. They even have similar hair, only difference is he's French, not Brazilian. But guess what, I hate him just as much as I hate Varejao!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What was Dorell doing?! Stop the ball! That's why you can't play this kid, he's a moron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

35-33 Cavs after 1

How do you not just send 5 guys at Lebron in that situation?

Wade vs Lebron is on once again


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Cut off Lebron!!! jeez


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Heat trail 35-33 at end of first.

I want to see Joel lay out Varejao.

Lucky shot by LeBron at the end. Dorell Wright is looking good! Prove me wrong, young man, prove me wrong!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> Cut off Lebron!!! jeez


Dorell does _everything_ wrong when he's on the floor. Frankly, I have no idea how he keeps getting minutes when supposedly this is an organization that is tough on playing the right way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Lebron had 10 free throws in that 1st quarter. What's the record for Free throw attempts in a game? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ is in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo
DQ
Dorell
UD
Joel

Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo hits again.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Smithian said:


> I want to see Joel lay out Varejao.


We need to get Magloire in the game for that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo again. 3-3.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The backups are staying alive without Wade and Arroyo is hitting shots.

That is more than I would usually even ask for.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell draws another charge. That's Mo's 3rd foul.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

There you go Dorrell


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why would Haslem shoot that technical?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why have UD take that over DQ, who rarely misses from the line?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Udonis usually shoots them for some reason


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Varejao gets his 3rd foul.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha, I'm liking refs tonight!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's amazing we have the whole second team in the game and we are playing pretty good. Carlos was a gift to get so late in the off-season


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We gotta be close to shooting free throws the rest of the way.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dorell is putting together a good stretch. Arroyo is playing another great game, especially on defense. He already has a block and a steal.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

JO playing fantastic.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice D on Lebron there by Dorell.

DQ struggling with his shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D by Dorell on that last shot by Lebron.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Not to belabor the point but if Haslem is such a team player why is he selfishly taking the technical foul opportunities instead of much better free throw shooters? It makes no sense. You can't intangibly sink a free throw.

I'm sensitive on this issue. I still have nightmares of Eddie Jones taking our technical free throws even though he probably shot 50% on technical free throws.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There is no real logic with Haslem shooting FTs, maybe some kind of internal team reward or something.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mo beginning to realize what team he's playing against and how he owns us..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Awesome defense on the inbounds! Forcing a travel!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTOwFUTZj0A

Look at Q fly up off the bench with the ice pack still on his chest


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MJ and Pippen in the house! We need to get them to talk to Lebron and tell him to come to Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many free throws...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike is hitting his J tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Excellent D there by Beasley, he was talking the whole time and recognized what was coming


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Beasley! Offensive board and dunk! Nice!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike with the dunk off the missed FT


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Bealsey with the great play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, JO's gotta make that. This went from a 1 pt game just seconds ago, to back to a 5 pt game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Wright!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

D-Wright gettin up like waaaaaaayy back in 07!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

62-57 Cavs at the half

Gotta pick up the D obviously.

45 free throws in that half. Way too many.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Freaking Mo Williams. That guy just plays incredible against us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dorell played like a complete buffoon in the 1st quarter. 2nd quarter was the best basketball he has played all season. Hopefully he has turned the corner and regained his old form.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Missed the first half, looks like a good game.

Heard that dunk Wade did on Varejao was just plain nasty. Was it better than the Okafor one?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade baptized him. Maybe my favorite Wade dunk yet.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Missed the first half, looks like a good game.
> 
> Heard that dunk Wade did on Varejao was just plain nasty. Was it better than the Okafor one?


There was no fancy dribbling like the Okafor play and the dunk itself wasn't as nice, but Wade slams into Varejao and sends his huge vagina somersaulting backwards into the stanchion. If you hate Varejao as much as I do then this one was priceless.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy **** just saw it on NBA.com - LOVE IT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Missed the first half, looks like a good game.
> 
> Heard that dunk Wade did on Varejao was just plain nasty. Was it better than the Okafor one?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yep, that's better. Its just got that extra bit of hatred and ferocity. The Okafor one was prettier, but that was just brutal.

Eat **** Varejao!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with 2 nice baskets in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers woke up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade. Make your free throws..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn Wade, sink your freebies!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

****ing Mo Williams, just dribble around for 20 seconds and bail yourself out with a three, sure no problem


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Freaking Mo Williams..

JO with the and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Jermaine!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

O'Neal, never one to read a scouting report or study the game, failed to realize that JO is left handed and promises to be for the remainder of this game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Mario2Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Mike


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was beautiful, you could see it coming a mile away


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario2Beas!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The Cavs sure are making a lot of bull**** threes


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Beasley for 3333333333!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley's J is working today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike for 33333

Wow, Mike


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

garbage defense


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Unbelievable, 6 points in a flash


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible minute of basketball just then. 

Again, it gets to a 1 pt game and just like at the end of the 2nd, we fall asleep and its back to a 7pt game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't see the Heat getting away with a foul like the one they didn't call on Shaq. If the Cavs can play "defense" like that then how do you win?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate Mo Williams so much


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mo killing us once again...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mo..wtf...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ohh Beasley was feeling good after that block LOL


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade And1!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1

Shaq gets his 4th foul


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and 1! Shaq picks up the foul!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible short-armed short J by Beasley

But he followed it with his best NBA block yet

Nice And1 from Wade...

He really needs to work on those FTs


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...free throw practice please...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nevermind, I miss 2006 Wade FT shooting


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is shooting free throws like Shaq tonight..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Varejao is a *****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit..Hickson...wtf...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas with a bad defensive possession and has gotten cold on the jumper


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We keep on losing Hickson.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and James playing each other to a standstill - its the support casts that are gonna win this game.

Shutdown Mo Will and we can get this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is such a frustrating game to watch. We play good for stretches, then right when it looks like we're about to be in position to tie or take the lead, we allow a couple of baskets.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It sucks so much to be losing because of freaking Mo Williams.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I hate Beasley camping out on the perimeter. wtf man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Shutdown Mo Will and we can get this.


We've been trying to find out how to shut him down for years now :whiteflag:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're gonna lose because of free throw shooting. That makes this game even more frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And we lose Hickson again...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Adam said:


> It sucks so much to be losing because of freaking Mo Williams.


We've missed 9 ft's.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WTF, can we stop losing Hickson?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice block Joel


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade looks tired trying to finish on a lot of his drives. I know he trained with Grover this summer, but some of his play has made me wonder if he did all the right things to prepare this season.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't miss Jamario Moon biting on every pumpfake


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What. Happened. To. Our. Defense.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im seeing flashes of "Spoo Offense" from last season. 4 guys stand and watch, one guy dribbles aimlessly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease said:


> Damn, Lebron had 10 free throws in that 1st quarter. What's the record for Free throw attempts in a game? :laugh:


^replace Lebron's name with Wade now


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm embarrassed. Officially.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Embarrassing D by Arroyo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is ridiculous, we are giving up threes like last year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

92-84 Cavs after 3

what a frustrating game so far.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Spoo offense + no defense + missed FTs = loss.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

QRich almost had that. 

We're playing some of the worst D of the year, one of the few good signs right now. If Beas can stay hot (and in) and Wade can get going, we can get back in this one.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We need Wade to play the whole 4th.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Didn't hear anyone complaining about Spoelstra when this was a one or two point game...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

8pt deficit is gonna be difficult to overcome against this team.

When there's a will, there's a Wade. Come on guys!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We just need to play tight on D, Cavs ballhandlers are roaming around with so much space. And if they play them tight, the pick and roll makes us look silly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hickson of all people is now killing us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Great offense there..................................


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wtf was Dorell doing on that possession?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This whole no Wade thing ain't working.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Two straight possessions, we run the offense through Udonis and Dorell. Who needs Beasley?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem and Arroyo are shot clock killers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF...Hickson, seriously...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, thats enough. Wade in NOW


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why is Haslem still in this game? He sucks.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is gross


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is ugly to watch. Wow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Let's keep running our offense through Haslem. Maybe we can get an intangible victory.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well that was about the ugliest offense I think i've ever seen. Couldnt have come at a better time either..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

11pt deficit...sigh...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They doubled Beasley immediately, its hopeless. We need Wade or Wade/Beasley in there to finish.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ needs to get that shot right ASAP.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Intagible J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mo can do no wrong against us.

Strong drive by Mike.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah Beas!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is Chalmers going to do anything against Williams? Play some defense


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn Beas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's where i'd like to see Mike just slow things down and just back a guy like Moon down


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, refs suck so much


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bease said:


> That's where i'd like to see Mike just slow things down and just back a guy like Moon down


Or recognize Moon has him defended well and pull up to hit the short J. More awareness Beas....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big 3 from Wade. We need to make a run.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It would be nice if Wade gets hot right now


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Its freakin pathetic how much this team relies on Wade. Most often than not, they have no clue how to play basketball when Dwyane is on the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We badly need to make a run.

Wade needs to take more shots :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Or recognize Moon has him defended well and pull up to hit the short J. More awareness Beas....


He's been lost since the season started.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love how much Beas is trying to slam it this year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Mike. Keep that up the rest of the year.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good strong drive by Beasley, take it right at Shaq


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

WOW Beas! see what happens when you dont camp on the 3 point line?!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

[email protected] Spo screaming "Pay attention!!" at the refs


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cavs get another 50/50


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yea baby!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know what to say anymore about Wade and his threes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 3333!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Mo Williams....


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wadeeee


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Can we get a call on the out of bounds eventually?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we play some stupid offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice two-man by Wade/Chalmers, would've been sick with the finish


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

stupid foul rio


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley playing late into the 4th


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This game is going to kill me.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade is amazing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeBron...ouch...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Saw that James 3 coming from a mile away


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We should have doubled on him, but then again they have so many shooters...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wtf?? A Lebron 3 at a pivotal point in a Heat/Cavs game. Doesnt this seem to happen every freaking time we play them?

Unbelievable.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> Saw that James 3 coming from a mile away


we all saw it....except Quentin....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Whatever, thats the shot you want Lebron taking in that situation


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Whatever, thats the shot you want Lebron taking in that situation


Definitely. Unfortuantely, he always seems to hit that shot late in the 4th against us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad pass by Q. Should he be on the floor?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So we lose to the Suns and Cavs, at least they're not crap teams.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Game over. We missed ft's and the refs just plain suck


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron handling Q now, not like he or anyone else on this team can do anything about it. Unfortunately Cleveland just has the ability to flip a switch and own our offense in the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike Brown is such a doofus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too many missed Free throws and too many points by Hickson to overcome. 

Unfortunately, we did a decent job on Lebron tonight. But Mo again went off and they got the big game from Hickson which is hard to overcome.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bad shot Chalmers, he didnt need to pull up immediately like that


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way to kill it Chalmers...

**** they switched games!

Back to Miami


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my lord Q just go up with it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike has looked amazing tonight. That's about the only positive. Hopefully he can keep this shooting up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was a monster dunk by Beasley, even if it was garbage time


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Mike Brown is such a doofus.


I know exactly what you're referencing and I thought the exact same thing :laugh:

What a clown.

Nobody is beating Cleveland when they're hitting the kind of shots they hit. We played terrible defense but whenever we got it on track they would hit a three with 5 secs left on the clock.

I still can't believe that play (or rather nonplay) Dorell made at the end of the 1st quarter running alongside LeBron and letting him take an uncontested 2 pt jumpshot. That's up there with him passing it into the backcourt.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now its over

What a let-down. We had some pretty good individual performances but never played well together as a team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What are you doing Spo? Just let this extremely frustrating game end.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game over


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Really frustrating game, oh well, this **** happens sometimes. Look at the bright side, at least we have a young competent coach and not Mike Brown.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Mo Williams was the difference tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you Adam.

Was Beasley's dunk the last basket we scored? For me TNT went to the Suns game for a few seconds and I missed it. WTF?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We need DQ to get that shot right. That way that 2nd unit can have at least 2 potent offensive players in DQ and Mike. 

I only want to see Dorell out there if its with Wade and JO on the floor as well. Not with that 2nd unit when offense is needed.

Good game by Mike on both offense and defense. He lost Hickson a couple of times in the 3rd, but so did UD when he replaced Mike so I guess that was the plan. To make Mo get rid of the ball. It was good to see that J back tonight. Hopefully he is finally out of his slump. And how great was it to see him taking it to the rim so hard? He continues that and wow, look out.

The Mo Williams curse continues. God help us if Mo and Jamal Crawford ever find their way onto the same team mg:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I have a request: can we leave our cursed opponents' pictures out of the game threads? Let's just put up a silhouette with a question mark. I think the pictures could be jinxing us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Good request.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about a voodoo doll in their place?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Perfect :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That'll work!

Good to see Beas have a nice game. You gotta like the aggressiveness.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Or a shot of Clay Aiken


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> That was a monster dunk by Beasley, even if it was garbage time


How did you see this? Were you watching on TNT?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> How did you see this? Were you watching on TNT?


Yeah, they showed it on TNT.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, it really showed off his athleticism. He pumped at the three point line, drove past his dude, then extended way back Dwight Howard style and banged on someone. Too bad it was meaningless and you probably won't see it in any highlights until someone comes out with an updated Beasley mix on youtube.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That he took it strong to the rim while Shaq was under there was impressive. Not many would do that. 

This is two games in a row now where we've seen him attack that rim.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Yeah, they showed it on TNT.


That's weird, for me they accidentally went to the other game, and when they came back the score was 104-111. Oh well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> In an interview with TNT's Craig Sager after the game, James said he will no longer wear the No. 23 after this season. He is considering a change to 6, the number he wears on his practice jersey.


So he wont wear 23 next season...

23 is retired in Miami...


I wish :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade's dunk on Ball Don't Lie

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=AhZcO7OhP8l7OaU_SsVR7C68vLYF?urn=nba,202267

And a funny post from some guy on twitter



> TobiSwish4Three: If sumone would dunk on me like wade did on varejao i would leave goin home lock all doors turn da lights out&would be cryin all nite!*lol*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> So he wont wear 23 next season...
> 
> 23 is retired in Miami...
> 
> ...


Looks like Mario is switching :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Part of me wants Amare in a Heat uniform just so we can see multiple posters a game. Wade and Amare would be vicious.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It would be awesome, but Wade/LeBron is just ultimate.

Ill take Amare if LeBron fails (and it will). Only worry would be Amare's injury history combined with DWade's injury history...

I hope Beas continues tonights play over to NJ on Saturday (sunday for me). He's starting to get much more aggressive offensively, which is what we need. Good to see him get some 4th quarter minutes - shame we weren successful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah I was going to bring this up next time someone mentioned the Lebron/Jordan-jersey/Heat hopeful dilemma. LeBron has been saying that he's considering changing to 6 for awhile now, so he'd gladly make that change. And I'm sure Chalmers would gladly give it up and take the number he originally wanted (but was being held for Alexander Johnson), 13.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Oh yeah I was going to bring this up next time someone mentioned the Lebron/Jordan-jersey/Heat hopeful dilemma. LeBron has been saying that he's considering changing to 6 for awhile now, so he'd gladly make that change. And I'm sure Chalmers would gladly give it up and take the number he originally wanted (but was being held for Alexander Johnson), 13.


Mark Blount isnt here anymore either so he could go back to his college number 15.

Anyway, lets not get our hopes up


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its all ESPN can talk about. They're also showing LeBron saying after the game that Jordan's appearance mostly inspired him to change his number. He said no player should wear 23 and he will change it next year "probably to 6, my Olympic number." That's cool. (And obviously a headsup to Chalmers to start thinking about a new number  )

http://search.twitter.com/search?q=wade+varejao

Hilarious


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Now I hate Miami and am not a big Dwayne Wade fan, but for those few seconds of watching Varejao get folded in half into the basket stand, I probably could've hugged D-Wade. This is by far the dunk of the season, topping anything Carmelo Anthony, Andre Iguodala, and Travis Outlaw have done these first few weeks. This might be Dwayne's greatest dunk of all time as he obliterated Flopejao. Clearly a lot of NBA players seem to agree with my assessment as a lot of them expressed their amazement via Twitter. Now don't expect the best spelling and grammar in the world.
> 
> OKC Thunders' James Harden:
> " Hahahahahhhah wow did yall see D Wade dunk???"
> ...


link


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I really like these 'Flash3' HEAT-colorway Jordan's Wade has been wearing. First on the road he started wearing some special Hallowed Grounds, now tonight he debuted White/Red/Yellow 16.5's, which I like a lot better than the White/Black ones he'd been wearing at home. I wonder if any of these will hit stores.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just noticed we got the very banged up and winless Nets on Saturday. Should be a good bounce back game for us.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The instant before the whole crowd jumped out of their seats.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

A picture is worth 1,000 words


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> Just noticed we got the very banged up and winless Nets on Saturday. Should be a good bounce back game for us.



Never underestimate a winless team :/


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

AIR WADE!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

zomg Lebron already letting people know he will change his number... He can't wear 23 in Miami... He is foreshadowing his arrival in Miami!!!11one!


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Thats the kinda game we need from Beasley more often. He didnt get a hughe number f rebounds (6) but he was active around the basket all night.


And Wade was wrong for walking over dude after dunking on him :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beats the AI walkover because it was after a dunk


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dorell gives Wade a 12 on his dunk



> DWRIGHTWAY- @dwadeofficial a broski u knw I'm hard on you whn it comes to those dunks lol givin u 6 and 7's. U gets a 12 homie frm yesterday. Niccce


And there is a hash tag on twitter now called "#varejaosneck" hahahaha!



> Ty_OwensJR #varejaosneck is the reason why neck braces were invented thanx to #dwadesdunk
> 
> C_Woodley #varejaosneck is still n the floor at the gym right now..reward if found
> 
> Ty_OwensJR I wonder if the Cavs had the ice packs ready for #varejaosneck after the game lol


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LMAO...And its still getting about 3 tweets a minute http://search.twitter.com/search?q=wade+varejao


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jim Rome is about to talk about this

EDIT: That was hilarious. Rome set it up as if we were about to see something extremely graphic, and just went on and on about Varejao recovering in a hospital and how his martial arts training should have prevented this. Then they showed the non-sarcastic quote from LeBron about the dunk (the one in the game was clearly facetious). After the game LeBron said Wade probably cracked the top 10 ever with that dunk. "Another great play from a great player"

Wouldn't he make a great teammate, LeBron?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rome is now talking about in on Rome is burning :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> *@johnhollinger* Ditto for me RT *@Chris_Broussard* not impressed by Miami's crowd last nite @ Heat/Cavs. 1/4 empty until 2Q. Expected more for LeBron v Wade


I guess they don't know how we do down here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

yup, that's pretty much the norm.

Maybe it would help mask that by having the lighting like it is in LA for Lakers games and at the garden, where the lighting is on the court and turned down all around it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our arena lighting is darker than most, but not quite as dark as the Staple Center's when the Lakers are playing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*http://twitter.com/VarejaosNeck
*
HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Tomorrow there will be t-shirts


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Re-watching this game...5 minutes in and I've counted two uncalled travels by LeBron. Both were him lifting his pivot before putting the ball down. I've seen Haslem and Beasley get called for it repeatedly before. Im not sure even Wade gets away with such blatant non-calls.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Re-watching this game...5 minutes in and I've counted two uncalled travels by LeBron. Both were him lifting his pivot before putting the ball down. I've seen Haslem and Beasley get called for it repeatedly before. Im not sure even Wade gets away with such blatant non-calls.


I would check it but League Pass Broadband doesn't have blacked out nationally televised games in the archives. I thought he was getting a lot of really tacky calls in the first quarter but I didn't want to point it out and seem like a homer. He was definitely unguardable all night, he was either getting fouled or putting up a quality shot. I don't think he took a low percentage shot all night except for the crazy 4th quarter three pointer he made. Our inability to contain him in the first half ruined the defensive approach for the rest of the night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. And Haslem has no business guarding LeBron. That looked horrible. Think Beasley is laterally slow? UD makes him look like Usain Bolt


----------

